# Oh MAN! HE LIVES!!!



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The rumors and all the guesswork have now come to fruition.

HE LIVES!!! Once dead.....returned!

10% of you know of what I speak..... heh heh!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Is this really Revenant?

link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Revenant_(2015_film)


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

"You know NOTHING M118LR".........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Elvis?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your right, 10%, I am not of that group, don't have a clue.
Then again I am not to bright.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Winter is coming.....


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

So haven't made it that far in the books - either John Snow, Eddard Stark, or the red wedding brother ( can't think of his name)?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Must I really sit on my "Throne and ponder this? 
link; Winter is Coming - Game of Thrones Wiki - Wikia

Seems darsk20 moves a bit quicker than some of us "Old Folks".


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> The rumors and all the guesswork have now come to fruition.
> 
> HE LIVES!!! Once dead.....returned!
> 
> 10% of you know of what I speak..... heh heh!


Jon lives to fight another day


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Jon lives to fight another day


WINNER!

Great series and very, VERY well done episode. This show just keeps on getting better!!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> WINNER!
> 
> Great series and very, VERY well done episode. This show just keeps on getting better!!


Sounds like another way for folks to kill time that don't understand "Grimm" reality. :lol: 
link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grimm_(season_5)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh man he lives!
That's what I say when I roll out of bed in the morning, usually followed by a 4 letter when I try to stand up.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes ,, he lives ,, he rose up from the dead ,, not even the romans can put him to death .


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Denton said:


> Elvis?


That was my guess.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> The rumors and all the guesswork have now come to fruition.
> 
> HE LIVES!!! Once dead.....returned!
> 
> 10% of you know of what I speak..... heh heh!





darsk20 said:


> So haven't made it that far in the books - either John Snow, Eddard Stark, or the red wedding brother ( can't think of his name)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Way to up the show for the rest of us who havent seen that episode....You`re now THAT GUY...both of you


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> Way to up the show for the rest of us who havent seen that episode....You`re now THAT GUY...both of you


You'd have to be living in a cocoon to miss that, or avoid TV, Internet, Radio, and shopping at your local market until you saw the show. The net is alive with stories about the episode, and YouTube has more than 200 live videos of "reactions" while people watched the show.

That's like dissing folks two days after the SuperBowl for discussing who won, because you hadn't yet watched the game.

It's bigger news online than Trump vs Cruz! The show has power.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> You'd have to be living in a cocoon to miss that, or avoid TV, Internet, Radio, and shopping at your local market until you saw the show. The net is alive with stories about the episode, and YouTube has more than 200 live videos of "reactions" while people watched the show.
> 
> That's like dissing folks two days after the SuperBowl for discussing who won, because you hadn't yet watched the game.
> 
> It's bigger news online than Trump vs Cruz! The show has power.


That's why I haven't watched TV or watched the blogs or any other crap...figured I check in see what prepper topics where hot and bammm...episode screwed...your still that guy elf...your now dead to me....

LOL...I'm just yanking your chain....I figured he would be back anyways...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Hmmmm..... Denton also alive apparently, and stealthily "editing" posts! Wonder what I said!!??

I'm sorry Daddy!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are both lucky I didn't put y'all in the cooler. New Guy for vulgarity and you for quoting it.

Grow up; "adult" language isn't mature. Silly people!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't help myself, gotta do it.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> Way to up the show for the rest of us who havent seen that episode....You`re now THAT GUY...both of you


Sorry, wasn't thinking. Facepalm.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

